# Oracle mit  Uhrzeit



## Flooow (1. November 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich habe diese Abfrage :

```
select Count (*)
  
  FROM    TEST  where



TAG_ZEIT> = to_date('01.09.2016 00:01', 'dd.mm.yyyy hh24:mi') and
TAG_ZEIT< = to_date('30.09.2016 23:59', 'dd.mm.yyyy hh24:mi')
```

Funkitoniert auch. Gibt alle Einträge zwischen dem Datum aus.

Mein Frage wäre, wie kann ich die jeweilige Uhrzeit verwenden?
Also beispielsweise alles zwischen den Tagen 01.09-30.09, aber an jedem Tag nur zwischen 1Uhr- 3 Uhr?

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Yaslaw (1. November 2016)

Zerlege das ganze

```
where
    trunc(TAG_ZEIT) between to_date('01.09.2016', 'dd.mm.yyyy') and to_date('30.09.2016', 'dd.mm.yyyy')
    AND to_char(TAG_ZEIT, 'HH24:MI:SS') between '01:00:00' and '03:00:00'
```


----------

